# Yunque: [yoon'-kay] is home !!!



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Now I have a boy!!! I am the lucky mom of Janizona's The Torch of Love. His new name is Yunque, pronounced yoon-kay. It is the name of the tropical rainforest of Puerto Rico. 
After watching the puppies on puppy cam since they were born, it was amazing to hold him, hug him and receive so many kisses from him. We had a great day in Phoenix, where I pick him up on Monday) We were like little kids filled with joy and anxiety waiting for Scott and the puppies. And then... just pure love and happiness. Thanks to Janet for letting me have one of these beautiful puppies and for carefully chosing the one for us. I can't thank her enough for everything she has done to make this an amazing experience.
The girls ( Ache and Wekee ) were surprised when they saw Yunque. They are getting to know each other and Yunque is very determined to make them love him as soon as possible. Ache and Yunque had their first rlh this morning. FUN, FUN.. Here are some pictures. Can I say that I am already in love?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

More ...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Now the video of their first RLH. I was so excited that I almost drop the camera. FUN !


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tere, the pictures and video are precious. That particular litter of puppies from Janet are so special, each and every one of them. It's going to be so much fun watching Yunque and Juliet's Dita grow up.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG Tere, he's SO cute! Congratulations.

I love that picture of him and Ache sniffing each other-lol! I'm sure the girls will be as in love with him as you are soon enough.

Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh Tere, he is so cute!!! I love the video-Aches face is priceless. 

Boy, I want a puppy, but I think Lizzie is a one dog kinda girl.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Hay Tere, que belleza! Es un muñequito de lindo!

post more pics and videos, I love watching them play. Congratulations on your new baby!!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, I want a puppy too.....................


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been waiting, for this, and wondering if you were just too worn out to post. You have more then filled my expectations....OMG pictures of your baby, pictures with each of your other babies, and a video!!! He is beautiful and you...loved the picture of you and him. I am so happy for you!!!! Congrats and thanks for the giant puppy fix. This forum is great I can experience all the happiness and fun with none of the housetraining etc., through all of you. I can't stop looking.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

congratulations!!!! He is a sweetheart and such a pretty color. Loved all the pictures and the video. Isn't it fun to watch them play and RLH? After having my two boys and watching them together I don't think I could ever have just one.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

He is so adorable! Love the pics and the video! Congratulations!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! I haven't been on here a whole lot lately and had no clue you were adding another! He is darling. Such wonderful photos and video.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's a beauty. It'll be interesting to watch how his colour progresses.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Are Ache and Yunque related?They look great together.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, guys. They are not related.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is adorable! What a great big sister Ache is already! I love the video. She had a look like "If you can't beat him, join him". I hope to meet him soon!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*What a handsome little guy, love his colors :whoo:*


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAY! I ALMOST posted yesterday asking where you were and WHEN you were going to introduce your new baby!! LOL

Thank you for all the pics and the terrific video!! Looks like they are all going to be best of friends!!!! He is ADORABLE!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations! What a precious lil guy.

Kara


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

He is a very handsome boy! Yay for puppies! 

This is making it that much harder to wait for mine. (yes, it's the day after tomorrow...I might be a wee bit silly :redface


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

omg ..what an adorable puppy!! Congrats!! Love the name too. You are going to have such fun watching him grow up!! Love the pics and that video is a riot!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, what an adorable little boy! You can just see the love on your face! The pictures and video were so cute. I can't wait to see more of him. I'm so glad Ache is joining right in with the RLH! Hope they have as much fun together as Abby and McGee!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

What a sweet thing. Great to see the 2 of them together too!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You are lucky and he is a handsome little guy. Can't wait to see him grow and change. Thanks for the pics - loved the video.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a darling Tere. I too was wondering what you were up to.? Enjoy and send us lots of pics.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh Oh Oh! Cute cute cute! So happy happy happy for you!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh my he is so darn cute! You looked so happy like love at first hold! I bet that was fun watching him grow from day one. You are lucky woman!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like a very happy family. Your new puppy is a living doll! Congrats.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. He is a happy little boy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

so adorable! I love the video!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tere, I too just love the video!!! 

I am so anxious to see Ache and Yunque next week!!!! I bet that Yunque and Laila will be great playmates!!!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

He's beautiful and I loved the video and pictures. Know you're glad the wait is over. He's a brave baby doing the RLH with the big dog.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

AWWWWWW pretty darn cute and the look on your face says it all!!!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh.....he is adorable! I am lucky enough like you to have a new puppy, so I know the joy, happiness and love you are feeling. Relish it, it does go fast.

How much does the little one weigh and are they getting along with each other? 

Love his coloring and those names are unique and such fun.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Izzy-bella said:


> Oh my gosh.....he is adorable! I am lucky enough like you to have a new puppy, so I know the joy, happiness and love you are feeling. Relish it, it does go fast.
> 
> How much does the little one weigh and are they getting along with each other?
> 
> Love his coloring and those names are unique and such fun.


Thanks, guys. He is 11 weeks and weights 5 lbs 7 ounces. They are having fun together. When Yunque chews on Ache's hair too much then she gets anxious and goes away. They are cute together.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

The fun continues...


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Sweet little boy!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

OMG the video is so cute. Almost makes me want another puppy. Almost. Not quite though.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Rollie wants to come over and play!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, they are getting along great already. I see Ache has her "safe" spots on the stairs and couch.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Pipersmom said:


> Wow, they are getting along great already. I see Ache has her "safe" spots on the stairs and couch.


Yesss... it is so funny. When he gets too wild, to the stairs or couch she goes.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie had his safe places,but they didn't last long,Nellie managed all too soon to jump on the bed and get at him!!They certainly look like best buddies already.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

They look like best friends already! How are your rugs doing?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Suzi said:


> They look like best friends already! How are your rugs doing?


haha The rugs are doing great. No pee on them yet. Each of them has a chewed spot made by Ache when she was a puppy. Memories...


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

So cute.....the "safe" places are funny............I've been to the Rain Forest in Puerto Rico....it is absolutely beautiful...just like your lil puppy!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. They are doing so great together !! Wrestling gets wild sometimes but they have fun. This little boy loves to play and is not scared at all.

Another video: 





More pics:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Tere, he is adorable, and that last picture is priceless. I love it!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe I missed this. The look on your face speaks volumes. He's so stinkin' cute, I can't stand it. His coloring looks so much like Ruby's. I'm going to sit right here with a big bag of popcorn and wait for the new episodes of life with Yunque.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

haha Geri... He is so much fun and watching them play together makes me sooo happy. More coming soon... 

Thanks, Zury.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Loving the videos of Ache and Yunque. Both are so cute playing together. Ache seems to enjoy her little brother. It's really fun to watch them together. I know you're having a great time with them also. Always ready to see more videos when you have them.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I think Ache is in love...






Now we have a tired puppy:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Yunque is a cute tired puppy. Love the video of Ache and Yunque playing together. I'm sure Ache loves having a playmate and you get the enjoyment of watching their antics. Best entertainment in the world!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Love it Tere, I am not going to be able to resist getting a second for much longer. Everytime I play one of your videos, Piper comes running to see 

Is Ache ok sharing her things or do they each have their own?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Pipersmom said:


> Love it Tere, I am not going to be able to resist getting a second for much longer. Everytime I play one of your videos, Piper comes running to see
> 
> Is Ache ok sharing her things or do they each have their own?


Go for it, Julie. It is so much fun. Ache is perfectly fine sharing everything. She is playing a lot with him and making a lot more exercise now. I am so happy with my decision.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, he is cute!!! Ache sure looks like Lizzie except for the eyes. Where does Ache sleep? With you? 

Life is perfect around here right now and although IWAP I am so afraid that it will change Lizzie.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Wow, he is cute!!! Ache sure looks like Lizzie except for the eyes. Where does Ache sleep? With you?
> 
> Life is perfect around here right now and although IWAP I am so afraid that it will change Lizzie.


Ache sleeps in my bedroom in an expen just by my side. Now we have 2 expens for the Havs and 1 crate for my Chihuahua, all by my side of the bed. It is working great.
Life was perfect here too but Ache was always so bored. My Chi doesn't play so Ache just played with me. Now she has a playmate and they have great playtime sessions. I think she is happy with him.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

UPDATE :
Yunque is doing great. He is adjusting wonderfully to our home. Ache loves having a playmate. They RLH together, have wild wrestling sessions and have a lot of fun. He is a very funny fearless little boy. I am a very happy mom.  Some pics:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

The picture of Ache and Yunque together is priceless! They look so happy together. LOVE IT!!!!!

Of course, Yunque is a handsome little dude. What an innocent little face.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yunque is too cute for words, and he and Acheare ADORABLE together!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

They are both little stunners! They look so happy together. My two Hav's really rough house with each other, if the small one joins in they change how they play, once she leaves it back to same.


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Love the pics and videos! CUTE dogs !!!


----------

